# Lyft won't pay fare for a started trip that pax cancels



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.

I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.

I see that my earnings counter hasn't increased, noticed in my ride history that the passenger cancellation is $0.00, and the trip details says that this trip is not eligible for a cancellation fee!!!

It's not even really worth my time but out of principle, I contact support via the in-app text and they tell me a bunch of bullshit about how I need to pick up the passenger first, blah blah blah, and after I get done explaining the situation all over again, they tell me that I am not eligible because I did not swipe drop off before she canceled. I keep explaining the situation again, and they keep telling me the same thing and closing out the chat session telling me that I am not eligible for jack shit.

Absolutely amazing.

This company needs to go out of business ASAP.

Immediately following this bullshit, I get four switcharood rides in 1 string, then turn on DF so I can make it to an Amazon Flex block, and get switcharoo'd 3 times on that string, and because I don't know the destination or trust the df, I don't take any of it and start driving towards the Amazon warehouse.

Then, I get a warning on my app saying that my account is at risk for deactivation, and need to take some bullshit no-cancel course which includes some online lessons, questionnaire, followed by a 10 ride "no cancel challenge"

Absolutely amazing. What a complete joke


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This type of shenanigans would never happen on uber. And if for some reason somehow it did happen in the app, they would instantly correct it on the support.

Then again, only on Uber does a 2-month background check time out happen.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.
> 
> I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.
> 
> ...


Bro Gryft is even worse than I even imagined. I'm pretty sure Logan Green is the anti christ. I'm down to driving maybe 10% of my rides with them. They are a heaping stinking pile of 🗑


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I've been holding on to this scam rate rental because I was just too lazy and too comfortable sitting on my ass to be doing deliveries all day. I figured, I might be making less money per hour, but it's easy lazy work.

After today's events, on top of all the other bullshit I've encountered on lyft, I'm really done. This company needs to be promptly put out of business


----------



## LBC5.17 (May 19, 2019)

Have you tried driving for Uber? Shit happens there too, but sometimes better results when complain. I agree, Uber is taking away our flexibility by deactivating way too often.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That is messed up. If you are into the principal of the thing I would go back to the drivers agreement, look for the details on how to file an arbitration claim and submit one. It will take you a couple of hours but you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you cost them several hundred in arbitration fees. I would love to see someone set up a web site to quickly generate arbitration cases for both Uber and Lyft so that we could bury them.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.
> 
> I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.
> 
> ...


At least for Uber, when the pax cancels after the trip has started, driver is compensated up to the point that the pax was driven to.

This is completely bogus for Lyft that the trip can be cancelled by pax and the driver is not compensated. This could allow dishonest pax to rip the drivers off??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seems typical for Lyft. Their support team just reads off inapplicable _reasons_ everytime they deny you the cancel fee, which is most of the time, and the reasons have no basis in reality. They just read off a long list of possible reasons you could be denied even though none of them apply.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Pax: 1
NewLyftDriver: 0


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Too funny


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

It took every ounce of strength in my body to not cancel the last one. Pull up, two girls with SHIT TONS suitcases, cases of White Claw, and a dog. Going literally 0.3mi down the street. Ended up being 0.5mi because I didn't do a U-turn and instead did 3 right turns.

No tip. And they didn't even ACT like they were attempting to load anything themselves, they just got in and waited for me to do it. Amazing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> It took every ounce of strength in my body to not cancel the last one. Pull up, two girls with SHIT TONS suitcases, cases of White Claw, and a dog. Going literally 0.3mi down the street. Ended up being 0.5mi because I didn't do a U-turn and instead did 3 right turns.
> 
> No tip. And they didn't even ACT like they were attempting to load anything themselves, they just got in and waited for me to do it. Amazing.


There's always the ghost trip. Pull up, say hell no, start trip, drive the 1/2 mile and end trip. 1 star them and write something about them being belligerent and abusive.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I wonder, once you get on the "don't cancel challenge", if they send you nothing but pings where multiple drivers have canceled on. Just to really push your buttons and really test the limits of your canceling strength


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

This is almost comedy

I'd laugh if I wasn't so annoyed out of my gourd


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I wonder, once you get on the "don't cancel challenge", if they send you nothing but pings where multiple drivers have canceled on. Just to really push your buttons and really test the limits of your canceling strength


I mean, it has to be that. Otherwise, I mean what's so challenging about not cancelling in -10- rides?? I mean 10, not 50, not 100. That's an insult. It's like saying to someone "ok you fat****, let's see if you can walk 30 steps without taking a bite of your Snickers bar"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> ... they keep telling me the same thing and closing out the chat session telling me that I am not eligible for jack shit.
> 
> Absolutely amazing.
> 
> ...


Remember, being paid for all work done is _not_ guaranteed with these app companies. This is well-known, so there is no point in being surprised/shocked by it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Seems typical for Lyft. Their support team just reads off inapplicable _reasons_ everytime they deny you the cancel fee, which is most of the time, and the reasons have no basis in reality. They just read off a long list of possible reasons you could be denied even though none of them apply.


Heck if you're getting a response, regardless if it applies or not, you're doing pretty good. Mine simply get closed out with no response!



NewLyftDriver said:


> This is almost comedy
> 
> View attachment 622856
> 
> ...


Is this a real thing? Don't cancel challenge? Is there a bonus attached to it of some sort? This is hilarious. Sorry I know it's not for you but what can I say? Lyft is trash


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> This type of shenanigans would never happen on uber. And if for some reason somehow it did happen in the app, they would instantly correct it on the support.


Incorrect. One month on, Uber still hasn't fixed its bug whereby it doesn't pay drivers for scheduled rides to the airport, and Uber "support" still refuses to fix the issue by paying me the fares Uber owes me.

Uber and Lyft are as bad as each other in this respect. No better, no worse.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Is this a real thing? Don't cancel challenge? Is there a bonus attached to it of some sort? This is hilarious. Sorry I know it's not for you but what can I say? Lyft is trash


Sounds like a joke, right? I'm almost laughing right now just thinking about this special little section in the app.










🙃🤭....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incorrect. One month on, Uber still hasn't fixed it's bug whereby it doesn't pay drivers for scheduled rides to the airport, and Uber "support" still refuses to fix the issue by paying me the fares Uber owes me.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are as bad as each other in this respect. No better, no worse.


If you are diamond, they will do a lot of things with no questions asked, when otherwise for non-diamond they'll just tell you it can't be done. I'm serious in saying that support treats diamond drivers _much_ better.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Is this a real thing? Don't cancel challenge? Is there a bonus attached to it of some sort? This is hilarious.


I recently asked Lyft support about the $20 for 14 rides "challenge" they sent me. I asked if the challenge was to not laugh at the lowball offer and to report that, if so, I had already failed the challenge because I burst out laughing when I saw it.

Support replied that I was free to ignore the offer; I confirmed that I frequently did indeed ignore Lyft but thanks anyway for the giggles.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Sounds like a joke, right? I'm almost laughing right now just thinking about this special little section in the app.
> 
> View attachment 622861


Do you get a bonus like you would with ride challenges?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I recently asked Lyft support about the $20 for 14 rides "challenge" they sent me. I asked if the challenge was to not laugh at the lowball offer and to report that, if so, I had already failed the challenge because I burst out laughing when I saw it.
> 
> Support replied that I was free to ignore the offer; I confirmed that I frequently did indeed ignore Lyft but thanks anyway for the giggles.
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


You have a bad attitude, fish! I'd be so happy if I was given ANY kind of RC. Even if for $15 on 100 rides. Getting zilch. Not even a single streak this week either. No bonus of any kind.



Daisey77 said:


> Do you get a bonus like you would with ride challenges?


Yeah, you bonus is you don't get deactivated.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Getting zilch. Not even a single streak this week either. No bonus of any kind.


Take this as a sign from the gig app gods. They're trying to tell you something.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Is that like a sausage? You and your big vocabulary.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Is that like a sausage? You and your big vocabulary.


I modified my post for the lexicographically challenged.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

What are you trying to say, that I'm stupid or something?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Lyft has been complete and utter garbage since they went public. They try to play themselves off as a driver/passenger advocate company, but are now worse in almost all ways compared to Uber.

I was on a $20 streak and had a pax no-show. They not only didn't pay cancel fee but broke the streak. Support REFUSED to pay the cancel or the streak, saying that I was too far from the pickup location. This was a mall-like business complex that has a dedicated pickup/drop off zone; that's where I was. 

Stupid ass support people simply did not care - it seems like Lyft defers to their automated systems 100% now and refuse to override it, even when it makes no sense.

Lyft pays less for cancels, even for legitimate no shows. Lyft has its awful ride switching policy. Their support is powerless and useless. Most often they pay less than Uber. Lyft is just complete dog shit. Uber is dog-shit lite, but it doesn't ALWAYS smell at least.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I wonder why there is a separate free-cancel timer once the ride starts. Who thought of that and for what purpose?

All it does is open up a loophole for pax to be able to cancel for free if they forget to cancel within 2 minutes of driver assignment: simply wait for the driver to show up, have the driver start the ride, then immediately cancel.

Just Lyft being Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.
> 
> I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.
> 
> ...


Rideshare 2021 the wild wild west


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> *This type of shenanigans would never happen on uber*. And if for some reason somehow it did happen in the app, they would instantly correct it on the support.
> 
> Then again, only on Uber does a 2-month background check time out happen.


Lololllllll


I see you are new


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

More than 10k rides on Uber


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

lyft sucks giant moose richard


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.
> 
> I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.
> 
> ...


Never accept their BS course. I get warnings daily and just continue driving. Just have to lay off the cancellations for a bit. F Lyft!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You should change your name to @ExLyftDriver. It's not taken.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That is messed up. If you are into the principal of the thing I would go back to the drivers agreement, look for the details on how to file an arbitration claim and submit one. It will take you a couple of hours but you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you cost them several hundred in arbitration fees. I would love to see someone set up a web site to quickly generate arbitration cases for both Uber and Lyft so that we could bury them.


We need an app for that!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

3,420 Lyft drivers claim the company won’t pay arbitration fees to launch their cases


Earlier this month, I told you about 12,500 Uber drivers who went to federal court with claims that Uber, after litigating for years to force drivers to pursue wage-and-hour claims in individual arbitration, was refusing to pay the requisite fees to launch their cases. Now...




www.reuters.com







> Like their Uber counterparts, the Lyft drivers contend the company requires them to arbitrate disputes individually – but has refused to allow that process to begin. According to the petition, Lyft is required to pay a $1,900 initial fee, plus a $750 case management fee, for every arbitration demand drivers file at the American Arbitration Association (AAA), the forum Lyft designated in its contracts with drivers. (Drivers are required to pay $300 but, according to the petition, most qualify for a fee waiver because of their income levels.)


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

How do I file for arbitration? This can't be it...

@Disgusted Driver


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No free way to do this?



> Although binding arbitration prevents the filing of a class action lawsuit, you have the right to file a claim against Lyft in small claims court. Cases decided in small claims court cannot award monetary damages that exceed $10,000. This means that if you want to file a claim against Lyft for a substantial amount of money, binding arbitration represents your best option. Small claims court fees include your attorney’s retainer, as well as the administrative costs needed to run the entire legal proceeding.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> two girls with SHIT TONS suitcases, cases of White Claw, and a dog.*............*No tip. And they didn't even ACT like they were attempting to load anything themselves, they just got in and waited for me to do it.


...........and you loaded their stuff?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and you loaded their stuff?


...he was worried about getting a 1 star. Its sad when drivers are concerned about worthless ratings and will tolerate the ridiculous amount of BS. BS that a Taxi driver paid twice as much as a RS driver would never tolerate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> ...he was worried about getting a 1 star. Its sad when drivers are concerned about worthless ratings and will tolerate the ridiculous amount of BS. BS that a Taxi driver paid twice as much as a RS driver would never tolerate.


I still drive a cab. I drive both. I will load the stuff into the cab. This is because the customers give me something that is called a "tip". In the Uber/Lyft car, I will get out and hold open the trunk lid. I will close the trunk lid when they are finished putting their stuff into it. When we arrive, I will get out and open the trunk. I will hold the trunk lid until they have unloaded. Then, I close it.

It used to piss me off when I picked up an airport job at a hotel. The doorman loads their suitcases, they give him a tip. We get to the airport. I unload the suitcases. I get ZERO tip. Now, I do not unload them. I do make an exception for elderly and handicapped.

I have become more than a little jaded. It has gotten to the point that I do not care what I say to these Uber and Lyft customers.

Several have tried to call me on not loading stuff. They try to tell me that I am not "professional".

I give them a wide-eyed look:

"_*Professional? ..............*_you want professional? ..............for garbage pay rates and ZERO tip you want _professional_? ...............not for these 1979 cab rates and ZERO tip are you getting "professional". You want "professional"? ; I will give you "professional"..............as long as you are willing to pay the Uber rate to my home, get out of the Uber car, get into my cab. I then will turn on the meter, take you where you are going and you can pay what is on it plus a tip *directly to me* and pay ZERO to Uber. _Then_ you will get "professional". Until you are willing to do that, you will get what I feel like giving you for these 1979 cab rates and ZERO tip."

Several customers have reported me as "unprofessional" for this. I hear about it when I go to the Green Light Centre. I tell the "Expert" that Uber Taxi and Uber Black are for customers who want "professional". UberX is for cheapskates (even though the UberX fares are not that much less than a cab, these days. In fact, often they are more). The drivers still get less than half the cab rate, but the customers are paying close to current cab rates.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Only reason to load their shit (elderly/disabled excepted) is they give zero ****s about damaging your car while swinging around their luggage.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I drive to the pickup location, pick up the pax, drive two blocks towards the destination, then the pax says she just got a text from her boss saying she doesn't need to come into work today, and wants to go back home.
> 
> I take her back to her house, and before I get a chance to swipe drop off, she already cancels it from her app.
> 
> ...


Just contact support and they will get your money back LOL

At least it's way easier to contact support than UBER hiding their Support message button.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Gimme a break, I'm on eggshells with lyft. I am on the brink of potential deactivation, as well as riding the line on losing trip information and being able to get it back.



EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Just contact support and they will get your money back LOL
> 
> At least it's way easier to contact support than UBER hiding their Support message button.


I take it you only read the first sentence and ignored the rest of the post.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@Gone_in_60_seconds ratings in California are not worthless. A single one star will knock your driver rating down to 4.96, from a 5.00, and any other infractions (cancel, service flags, etc) on top of that will cause you to lose your upfront trip information.

It sounds like a lot of people outside of California have no idea how important that is, it would have prevented a trip like this today. But because of the ongoing issues with cancellation percentages jumping around all over the place for no reason, or no reason that I can make sense of (see the other thread in this forum titled similarly), I recently lost trip information.

Having trip information and being able to make good decisions on accepting trips can easily boost your profits by 50% or more, as well as save a lot of dead miles, headaches, etc.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

If the scenario was: load the bags for the hoes and make 50%+ more profit for the week/month/year/whatever, you wouldn't do it, right?

Rideshare in California is very different than rideshare in the rest of the world


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> @Gone_in_60_seconds ratings in California are not worthless. A single one star will knock your driver rating down to 4.96, from a 5.00, and any other infractions (cancel, service flags, etc) on top of that will cause you to lose your upfront trip information...


For Uber, isn't your driver rating an average of the last 500 rated rides? So, 1 star should not bring it down that much. 

However, for Lyft the rating is the average of 100 ratings. So, a 1 star would bring you down to 4.96. However, at least for Lyft, when the pax don't rate, the rating defaults to 5.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> For Uber, isn't your driver rating an average of the last 500 rated rides? So, 1 star should not bring it down that much.


We ARE on a *Lyft* section of the forum, talking about *Lyft*, and discussing how *Lyft* handles ratings, aren't we???

I mean... I don't like chicken nuggets but that doesn't mean I should automatically have 5* because.... Chicken nuggets have nothing to do with *Lyft*. Right?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> We ARE on a *Lyft* section of the forum, talking about *Lyft*, aren't we???


Yes, and Lyft will also remove your lowest rating for you automatically too. So, a single 1 star in a week is not bad, but 2 or more would be death or career suicide. (However, not sure if many people would want to do this as a career. It's good as a side gig ONLY). LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> If the scenario was: load the bags for the hoes and make 50%+ more profit for the week/month/year/whatever, you wouldn't do it, right?


The up front trip information in California is that complete that it affects your earnings by fifty per-cent or more?

Keeping up an accept rate just to get up front trip information seems to be a no-win situation. You must accept most jobs that you would not accept in order to get information on a trip that you must accept, anyhow. If you decline the jobs, you lose the information, but you are not accepting trips that you do not want to accept. 

I am not seeing much difference, here. Either way you look at it, you lose.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

A 1* combined with a service flag and a cancel or two would cause loss of trip info.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The up front trip information in California is that complete that it affects your earnings by fifty per-cent or more?


If you use the information wisely and know your area, most definitely.

"4 minutes to pickup" vs "4 minutes to pickup & 3 minute duration"? The first one, sure, probably. The second one, hell no. Makes no difference?

Headed an hour west, set your DF but getting pings for 8 minute pickup, maybe 13 minute pickup? What if, as is in many cases, it's a 5 minute trip south? Or 6 minute trip northwest? Or it's a 65 minute trip west? No, no, yes. Makes no difference?

What if you're trying to avoid a certain area, let's say a basketball arena where there is a large event and massive traffic in and out, and likely a dead end trip since no one is leaving the area, and you get a trip that says 2 minutes to pickup or 2 minutes to pickup in the exact direction and distance to the arena? First one, I would have to take a shot, because it's a trip like any other, and could be going anywhere. Second one, I wouldn't touch with a 15-ft pole. Makes no difference?

What if there's massive traffic westbound and you get a trip that will take you dead end east 40 minutes into a much lower rate zone where even if you are lucky enough to find a ride back west (where the rates are effectively double and much busier, and surging hard all day), it's still basically a wash because the rates are garbage and you are stuck in traffic the whole way wasting so much time, taking 2 hours to complete the trip with garbage rates?

Makes no difference?

Ok, sure


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> "4 minutes to pickup" vs " minutes to pickup & 3 minute duration"?
> 
> Headed an hour west, set your DF but getting pings for 8 minute pickup, maybe 13 minute pickup? What if, as is in many cases, it's a 5 minute trip south? Or 6 minute trip northwest? Or it's a 65 minute trip west? Makes no difference?
> 
> What if there's massive traffic northbound and you get a trip that will take you dead end south 40 minutes? Makes no diff?


You can decline a couple of those jobs, yes. Still, if you decline all of those, your accept rate goes down and you lose the information. In order to keep up your accept rate, you wind up running at least seventy five per-cent of those garbage jobs. You get dry reamed anyhow.

I do not take anything more than five minutes from me on Uber. On Lyft, I do not take anything more than two. I will bend the rule on Uber in residential suburbs or if I am "heading that way anyhow". On Lyft, it is two minutes no matter what. This is due both to the switcheroo and to Lyft's taking jobs away from you and giving them to another driver.

The only time that i take something more than ten minutes from me is if I am headed that way, anyhow.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can decline a couple of those jobs, yes. Still, if you decline all of those, your accept rate goes down and you lose the information. In order to keep up your accept rate, you wind up running at least seventy five per-cent of those garbage jobs. You get dry reamed anyhow.


Acceptance rates don't matter here.

As I've mentioned, rideshare in California is apples and oranges to rideshare in the rest of the world










I stay in the single digits


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yes, and Lyft will also remove your lowest rating for you automatically too. So, a single 1 star in a week is not bad, but 2 or more would be death or career suicide. (However, not sure if many peole would want to do this as a career. It's good as a side gig ONLY). LOL


If you live in the boonies, I guess that might be true. Otherwise, for someone that doesn't have any appreciable marketable skills, it's not a bad job around here, doing brainless unskilled work that any of the other billions of adults can do, for triple what you would take home from any other unskilled job.

On the other hand, if you do have other marketable skills, why are you spending your time doing any rideshare at all, instead of putting that time to good use doing more of what you know best?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Keeping up an accept rate just to get up front trip information seems to be a no-win situation. You must accept most jobs that you would not accept in order to get information on a trip that you must accept, anyhow. If you decline the jobs, you lose the information, but you are not accepting trips that you do not want to accept.


In California, declining pings doesn't hurt us; canceling "accepted" pings does. 

Until recently, we could almost entirely avoid being put in the position of having to cancel a trip, by always having "last trip" on. But Lyft's newest abusive tactic - a drastic increase in the rate of "switcheroos" - is playing havoc with this. 

What Lyft is doing is pure bait-and-switch (which is illegal in most contexts, and should be here as well): they induce a driver to accept a trip based on specific trip and passenger info they provide; then, after the driver accepts the ping and drives part of the way to the passenger, Lyft abruptly substitutes a different trip, giving the driver no information about the new trip's duration or direction, or the new passenger's rating, not compensating the driver for the time or distance spent on the aborted trip, and not giving the driver an opportunity to decline the new trip without adversely affecting his cancelation rate. 

They more broadly engage in bait-and-switch by inducing drivers to drive more trips for Lyft than they otherwise might by dangling the "gold" and "platinum" tiers which come with the upfront trip information, then contrive to strip drivers of this status by punishing them for making use of the information, as described above.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Acceptance rates don't matter here


.


Grand Lake said:


> In California, declining pings doesn't hurt us; canceling "accepted" pings does.


You accept rate does not affect Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze, Blue or whatever?

At one point, it did affect that here but I do not know if it still does. I never pay attention to it because I know that my accept rate never will get high enough. I am in the single digits on Lyft. I have self waitlisted from Lyft after it took a job from me when I was two minutes from it and gave it to another driver. The job had a ride bonus. Lyft then moved my PPZ several blocks from where I was. If I wanted a ride bonus on the next job, I had to travel. If I got a ping before I got there and declined it, even at base rates, I would have lost the PPZ.






If declining jobs does not affect your getting the up front trip information, why accept what you do not want to cover?

Does cancel-after-accept affect your getting the up front information? Does it affect it even if you cancel for a legitimate reason? (no show, no car seat, no mask, too many riders)

Uber can not de-activate you for low accept rate because of a settlement of lawsuits in California and Massachusetts. Lyft never was sued over that, but it has let the terms of those settlements guide its policy. Lyft will not de-activate you for not accepting jobs because it does not want to get sued over that as did Uber. On both platforms, it is when you cancel after accept for a "non-legitimate" reason that you start to get into trouble. You can get away with a few of them, but keep it up and you will get threats. Currently, I am under one such threat. This was another factor in my self-waitlisting. I have not logged onto Gr*yft* in at least two weeks.

Lyft did send me a not-bad guarantee for the weekend: five hundred twenty five for fifty trips. As Lyft's guarantees go, that is not bad; ten dollars plus per trip. I know where the minimums come out on Lyft, so I could put the grift on Gr*yft* for at least one hundred bananas. Despite that, I seem to have less control over where I go on Lyft than on Uber, so I am passing on this one. Further, I do not like switcheroos or all of the false reports that Lyft riders file.






NewLyftDriver said:


> As I've mentioned, rideshare in California is apples and oranges to rideshare in the rest of the world


There are some markéd different\ces, yes, but I do not get that from what I read from the California drivers.




NewLyftDriver said:


> AI stay in the single digits


..............as do I, on Lyft. My Uber used to be in the low tens, but, these days it is closer to thirty per-cent.






Grand Lake said:


> Until recently, we could almost entirely avoid being put in the position of having to cancel a trip, by always having "last trip" on.


You could do that here, as well. It did not work on Line/Shared. Fortunately, that has been suspended. I stopped taking Lines when they were still called that. Lyft stopped paying for no-shows on Shared. Uber still paid, on POOL. Thus, the only way to avoid an Endless Line was not accept the first one (and possibly lose a streak bonus) or do a no-cover and hope that they cancelled. Both platforms should give the driver a means to stop new requests even on POOL/Shared. Make him take at least two, but, if he wants to go home after that, let him shut down new POOL/Shared.

In this market, if you get an "adding Standard Ride to queue", you can take out the job. You get a pop-up that tells you that it does not affect your accept rate, but others have insisted that it does. As I do not care about accept rates, as I am not going to get anything close to fifty per-cent, I simply pay no attention one way or the other.





Grand Lake said:


> But Lyft's newest abusive tactic - a drastic increase in the rate of "switcheroos" - is playing havoc with this.



I also have noticed more frequent switcheroos, of late. I used to see it perhaps eight to ten per-cent of the time, but it happens about thirty per-cent of the time, these days. The same goes for Lyft's taking a job from you and giving it to another driver. That is a double standard.



Grand Lake said:


> What Lyft is doing is pure bait-and-switch*................* not giving the driver an opportunity to decline the new trip without adversely affecting his cancelation rate.


In this market, as long as you take out the job before you complete your current job, the pop-up tells you that it does not affect your accept rate. This suggests that Lyft considers it a "legitimate" cancel.





Grand Lake said:


> They more broadly engage in bait-and-switch by inducing drivers to drive more trips for Lyft than they otherwise might by dangling the "gold" and "platinum" tiers which come with the upfront trip information, then contrive to strip drivers of this status by *punishing them for making use of the information*, as described above.


 (emphasis mine)

In California, does Lyft determine your Gold, Platinum, Silver, Bronze, Blue or whatever status based on the number of jobs that you run? Do ratings figure into this determination?

The emphasised part of the quote is what makes me ask if this whole Platinum or Gold thing is of any use. As it was presented here by Lyft (and by Uber with its parallel programme), it appeared totally useless. The destination of a job would be a major factor in determining my acceptance or rejection of it. I would decline numerous jobs, thus would lose the information, anyhow. As it is, I decline a job if it is too far or too difficult to cover. I would continue that practice, Further, I would decline jobs that I considered coverable if I did not like the destination. Thus, I would lose the benefit quickly. This is why what some drivers are telling me in this topic or have told me in others gives rise to m y questions.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .
> 
> 
> You accept rate does not affect Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze, Blue or whatever?
> ...


Just putting this out there, this weekend you should be able to do better than 10 bucks a ride guarantees since it's Halloween.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just putting this out there, this weekend you should be able to do better than 10 bucks a ride guarantees since it's Halloween.







DAMN, SAM! You caught me asleep at the proverbial wheel. _*CORRECTAMUNDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_

WAKE UP!, @Another Uber Driver


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You accept rate does not affect Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze, Blue or whatever?


No.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If declining jobs does not affect your getting the up front trip information, why accept what you do not want to cover?


I don't.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does cancel-after-accept affect your getting the up front information? Does it affect it even if you cancel for a legitimate reason? (no show, no car seat, no mask, too many riders)


Yes; not sure.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In this market, if you get an "adding Standard Ride to queue", you can take out the job.


If you have the reaction time of a cheetah, you can tap the cancel thing when the app makes the noise. Otherwise, the app (Android) does not allow me to access the screen to remove the added ride unless I am at a complete stop (which, on many of my trips are few and far between).


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In California, does Lyft determine your Gold, Platinum, Silver, Bronze, Blue or whatever status based on the number of jobs that you run? Do ratings figure into this determination?


You have to do a certain number of rides to achieve/maintain the higher tiers. You also have to score high enough on an index that incorporates cancelation rate, driver rating, safety flags, and service flags. (There is no explanation I have found of what the service flags are, and others who have inquired report that the "support" people don't seem to know either [my interpretation]).


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The emphasised part of the quote is what makes me ask if this whole Platinum or Gold thing is of any use. As it was presented here by Lyft (and by Uber with its parallel programme), it appeared totally useless. The destination of a job would be a major factor in determining my acceptance or rejection of it. I would decline numerous jobs, thus would lose the information, anyhow. As it is, I decline a job if it is too far or too difficult to cover. I would continue that practice, Further, I would decline jobs that I considered coverable if I did not like the destination. Thus, I would lose the benefit quickly. This is why what some drivers are telling me in this topic or have told me in others gives rise to m y questions.


Yes, it would be pointless if you can't decline pings without being penalized. It will become pointless here, too, if Lyft keeps ratcheting up the bait-and-switch.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Grand Lake said:


> the app (Android) does not allow me to access the screen to remove the added ride unless I am at a complete stop (which, on many of my trips are few and far between).


Than you for your answers.

In my market , when Lyft adds a job, you see a second icon to the right of the current job. If I touch the second icon, ir brings up the information for the added job. There is also an X with a circle around it. If I touch that, it brings up a pop-up that reads something similar to "REMOVE RIDE? (this will not affect your acceptance rate)" Below that, it reads something similar to "Yes, remove ride" and "No keep ride". I choose one; usually to remove. As long as you do this before you close out your current job, it is not supposed to count against you. At times, I have not gotten caught at a red light to do it, so I have had to do it when I stop to discharge my current customer. I will then choose the "Last Ride" option followed by closing out my job.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> This type of shenanigans would never happen on uber. And if for some reason somehow it did happen in the app, they would instantly correct it on the support.
> 
> Then again, only on Uber does a 2-month background check time out happen.


Uber has done the no payment thing to me multiple times. FUber's most recent version is NO CANCELLATION FEE on FUber scheduled rides. FUber version:
FUber: Send ride request.
Driver: Screenshot ride request. 6:00
Driver: Accept ride (NO way to tell it was scheduled). 6:00
Driver: Drops off current passenger, then proceeds to next fare.
Driver: Arrives. Sends "I've arrived" message. Screenshots it. 6:19
Driver: Screenshots countdown clock. 6:20
Passenger cancels.
Driver: Contacts FUber and sends screenshots indicating that thee passenger took at least 19 minutes to cancel this ride. 
FUber: No payment required because this was a scheduled ride. The passenger has 2 minutes to cancel AND you arrived too early.
Driver: How would I know that this was a scheduled ride or what time they wanted it?
FUber: You don't qualify for payment. Case closed.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Incorrect. One month on, Uber still hasn't fixed its bug whereby it doesn't pay drivers for scheduled rides to the airport, and Uber "support" still refuses to fix the issue by paying me the fares Uber owes me.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are as bad as each other in this respect. No better, no worse.


OUCH!!! I haven't fallen into THAT trap because FUber only sends me scheduled rides that go to LAX and I've never met the requirements to obtain an LAX sticker. I don't WANT to drive to LAX; not even for family.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Another ridiculous thing is how they won't pay you on no shows or other legitimate cancels for any excuse like "you arrived too far from pickup point", or too early, until AFTER you've waited out the timer. Usually it will let you know you didn't arrive close enough, and ask you to confirm, but not always such as if you pass the pickup point by a little bit because the map zooms in 500x and moving 10ft will make the map jump off screen, or if the pickup point is at a long bus stop with a bus behind you, etc.

Not only that but they reduced cancel fee by nearly half, from $3.75 to $2. You say they pay for longer cancels, and that's only minimum? So does Uber, they pay for long cancels too but didn't knock their minimum cancel to $0.23.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

There is many issue in Lyft and Uber. Only way to fix it is when it happen, all driver must write a support to complain. 

Recently I drop off someone and I notice nothing. But when I go home. I noticed there is one "cancelled ride" in my Uber record. 

I have no idea but after investigating myself. I find out they cancel it when there's 0.3 miles to destination . 

When I drop them off, I get a other ride request ride away and after I finish my 3rd ride, I still get my 3 ride bonus!! 
so I didn't think much 😕 but dam I guess right now I will have to check everyday. Dirty people everywhere. 
My fare was adjust from 13.47$ to 17.68$
Everything I contact Lyft or Uber. They add my money back right away. Maybe you just need to contact other support?


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> There is many issue in Lyft and Uber. Only way to fix it is when it happen, all driver must write a support to complain.
> 
> Recently I drop off someone and I notice nothing. But when I go home. I noticed there is one "cancelled ride" in my Uber record.
> 
> ...


Who is this "other support "???


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

UL Lurker said:


> Who is this "other support "???


Just contact it again with same issue. Multiple different India guy will response and you will meet the one that refund your money or send you to supervisor.


----------



## LBC5.17 (May 19, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> At least for Uber, when the pax cancels after the trip has started, driver is compensated up to the point that the pax was driven to.
> 
> This is completely bogus for Lyft that the trip can be cancelled by pax and the driver is not compensated. This could allow dishonest pax to rip the drivers off??


Uber doesn't always compensate for a cancellation. I drove 18 minutes to pick up an XL 21 minutes away. So, 3 minutes from pickup when passenger cancelled and I got nothing! I called and Uber wouldnt budge. I reminded the woman how the day before I got $3.75 for an X passenger cancellation, not even 5 minutes into the pickup. She said it depends on where it originated and this trip didn't qualify. I think they make up the rules as they go along.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LBC5.17 said:


> Uber doesn't always compensate for a cancellation. I drove 18 minutes to pick up an XL 21 minutes away. So, 3 minutes from pickup when passenger cancelled and I got nothing! I called and Uber wouldnt budge. I reminded the woman how the day before I got $3.75 for an X passenger cancellation, not even 5 minutes into the pickup. She said it depends on where it originated and this trip didn't qualify. I think they make up the rules as they go along.


Did you fall outside of the 5-minute pickup window?


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

LBC5.17 said:


> Uber doesn't always compensate for a cancellation. I drove 18 minutes to pick up an XL 21 minutes away. So, 3 minutes from pickup when passenger cancelled and I got nothing! I called and Uber wouldnt budge. I reminded the woman how the day before I got $3.75 for an X passenger cancellation, not even 5 minutes into the pickup. She said it depends on where it originated and this trip didn't qualify. I think they make up the rules as they go along.


Agreed. FUber and Lyft are toddlers. They constantly change the rules to suit themselves.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

LBC5.17 said:


> Uber doesn't always compensate for a cancellation. I drove 18 minutes to pick up an XL 21 minutes away. So, 3 minutes from pickup when passenger cancelled and I got nothing! I called and Uber wouldnt budge. I reminded the woman how the day before I got $3.75 for an X passenger cancellation, not even 5 minutes into the pickup. She said it depends on where it originated and this trip didn't qualify. I think they make up the rules as they go along.


I've never had that happen on Uber


----------

